
Movie written by algorithm turns out to be hilarious and intense - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/an-ai-wrote-this-movie-and-its-strangely-moving/?href=
======
sharemywin
that was pretty awesome for incoherent babble.

